# Hog lease marion county



## biestabella63 (Jul 17, 2016)

Need someone to kill some hogs on my property. They gotta go. Price is negotiable and willing to trade for whatever. 700 acres. Lots of hogs. 600 dollars. Negotiable. Not lookin to make money. Maybe buy some deer feed. Had to put a price per the rules


----------



## JKL (Jul 17, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jul 18, 2016)

Pm sent.


----------



## Seminole Brooks (Jul 18, 2016)

still available?


----------



## biestabella63 (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes. Im trying to answer all. Email me at 
270short63@gmail.com. or call 863 528 1543


----------



## haha (Jul 20, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## oldwayscrittrgettr (Jul 20, 2016)

Still looking for someone to get rid of the hogs? Email me piercejasonroyce@gmail.com


----------



## mtoomey (Aug 6, 2016)

oldwayscrittrgettr said:


> Still looking for someone to get rid of the hogs? Email me piercejasonroyce@gmail.com



Are you still looking for someone to kill hogs?


----------



## kowboy72 (Aug 6, 2016)

*interested!*

may I get some info on HOG hunting ?
trsmith5051@gmail.com 
Roger Smith


----------



## Jchary (Sep 13, 2016)

*Hog Lease*

Do you still have any spots available?

Thanks

Jesse C.


----------

